# 1st bow kill



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My son was able to arrow his first deer on Saturday. The buck passed by our ground blind at 10 yards when he caught a slick trick in the ribs. The buck only went about 60 yards before he went down. 
this is the 3rd year my son has been hunting, his 3rd buck, but his first archery kill. 
Tex is going to post a picture of him for me.

Sitting on water paid off for us this year, but it sure is boring!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool! I'm looking forward to the photo!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good for him! I'm 29 and this year was my second year doing archery. I've yet to put an arrow through anything bigger than a grouse...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son. cant wait for the pic.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the first bow kill! I think Tex is asleep.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here ya go. I took the liberty of cropping it and tuning it up a bit.:smile:

Nice buck kid!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! Shed velvet already, too! I don't mind saying that I don't like bucks in velvet Near as much as hard-horned like that.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Thanks for waking up Tex


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Who said I was awake...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a beaut Clark. I see a nice euro coming to this young mans room soon.---SS


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. The weekend before he got this deer, he missed 2 shots at spikes due to nerves. I talked to him throughout the week about keeping calm and thinking through his shot process. When I first saw this deer coming, I just saw the antlers and I thought "oh, he is going to freak when he see's this". He actually stayed real calm, had a nice steady draw, and released as the deer walked into the shooting lane. After he realized he hit the deer, the excitement poured in and he was shaking!! He could barely talk when he saw his red arrow stuck in a log. He was 10 feet tall and bullet proof on the hike out. 

Yes, there is a euro mount coming!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He sounds a lot like me... I usually don't turn into Jo Jo the Indian Circus Monkey until after the shot...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

What a neat deal, way to go kiddo!


----------

